# How can I delete a dll file that sez it's not deletable?



## davidmac1 (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a Windows XP system and when my virus scan comes up it shows a file, 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\pjgerka.dll when I try and remove it it tells me I can't.

How can I remove this file?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have used a free program called Unlocker a few times to delete otherwise undeletable files.

Review and download link on C|Net Download site:
http://www.download.com/Unlocker/3000-2248-10493998.html

NOTE: Delete files with caution. There is always the possibility that an anti-virus program can tag a critically needed file in error.


----------



## davidmac1 (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanx I'll try that.

D


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Given that it looks to be a suspicious one (ie one associated with Malware), I would recommend downloading and running HiJackThis and posting back the log it creates.
AND, start a new thread in the XP or security forum to address it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, sure sounds like it. 
_*Description:* Part of the Zlob trojan that displays fake security alerts for the rogue anti-spyware program called SpyLocked._


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There is a new HiJackThis version 2.0.2 that just came out.

Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2

Download

Also I never used it but from the config. button your get other options and a delete file on reboot is one of them.


----------



## NobleGeek (Jul 8, 2007)

This is rogue spyware SpyLock Files. U can always delete it in safe mode or use 'delete doctor' from www.diskcleaners.com to delete it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just deleting the file doesn't really deal with the infection, it's best he post his log in Security and do the job right.


----------



## nod32 (Jul 16, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> I have used a free program called Unlocker a few times to delete otherwise undeletable files.
> 
> Review and download link on C|Net Download site:
> http://www.download.com/Unlocker/3000-2248-10493998.html
> ...


That utility is in my top 10 for removing malware. Extremely useful.


----------

